# is he ready to go?



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

this morning, My fiance and I noticed the Male living stone was completely blue, he has been chasing the female around, and making sure he gets her attention.

This pair has never bread, and I have never had cichlids bread so I am unsure.

Im not sure if the female is receiving his advances as she seams to swim away from him, and almost avoid him.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

r they in a tank by themselves? if not the male will spend a lot of time chasing the other fish to the other end of the tank ..then run back and shake over their breeding spot....then chase some more...and do this till the female comes to join him....maybe even over a couple days........


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

My male yellow lab chases the female he wants to breed with. Then after chasing her, he will shake in front of her and start chasing her again until the female joins. Sounds like your male is trying to breed with the female. Good Luck


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thats what I thought, its friggen exciting. There is a pleco and a female yellow Lab, so 4 fish in total. I have never seen it before. We first noticed his color change, brighter, more blue less yellow, he is really bright and shinny.

this is normal color








this is how he looks today









if all goes good, I might have some baby living stones for sale.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's a change of colour that's for sure .


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya, it was noticable thats forsure. 
both fish are adults, about 4" long, the previous owner, a freind of mine who is a cichlid breader had no luck with these, but he had electric blues breading like crazy, in fact still has some to go, but they are maturing, so it would be exciting to find out if this pair has what it takes to get er done!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ok so I guess not, I got home from the fiances soccer game.. ( what a gong show, the other team got 2 yellow cards for lipping the ref, and a red for hair pulling and an attepted punch in the face on one of our wingers ) anyways, we came home to find the female belly up, turns out the male attacked her and his color is back to normal.... has anyone had a female killed by the male at spawn time?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

probably chased her down and exhausted her. thats why a male female ratio of 1 male per 3or more females is recommended. sorry you lost her.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya, we bought them as a pair, in a group of a bunch of others, I think I might see if I can find some young livingstone cichlids, but they arent your common LFS breed. It happens... we had a pineapple sword tail female, she was carreing and she died a few weeks ago, it was sad too, my fiance, who is a nurse, cut her open to count the babies lol, would have been about 20 little swimmers....


----------

